# ANYBODY HEARD OF HYLAK FORTE? - German Probiotic



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

Guys, I was recommended Hylak Forte, from my doctor in Russia. It normilizes the flora + stomach acid balance. type Hylak Forte in google and see...I guess it can be very helpful. Anybody heard of of (Hylak Forte)?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hylak,i tried an homeopathic product with this name.I stopped it quickly by lack of response.I didnNt remember how long i took it.Try it,you will know.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hylak,i tried an homeopathic product with this name.I stopped it quickly by lack of response.I didnNt remember how long i took it.Try it,you will know.


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

ibsulcerandmuchmorewhere would one buy it in the us


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

ibsulcerandmuchmorewhere would one buy it in the us


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

i'm taking somethign called vita biosa which is german but i haven't heard of hylak. sounds interesting though.is it bitters?your avatar is funny - what IS that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

i'm taking somethign called vita biosa which is german but i haven't heard of hylak. sounds interesting though.is it bitters?your avatar is funny - what IS that?


----------



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

Guys, it is sold mainly in Germany, Russia, and countries of the former Soviet Union. google it and you will see what it is...I'm just curious...it is very reputable abroad and very little known here in the US.


----------



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

Guys, it is sold mainly in Germany, Russia, and countries of the former Soviet Union. google it and you will see what it is...I'm just curious...it is very reputable abroad and very little known here in the US.


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

Most of the literature is either in German or Russian. It appears to be a prebiotic formulation intended to stimulate the growth of Lactobacillus and Bifidus bacteria.On the pro side, it recieved a 2003 award from an eastern European pharmaceutical marketing group for its popularity.On the con side, it did not do well in a study from 1998 but the full study is not available so the info seems a bit sketchy. Hylak Forte Sketchy Study


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

Most of the literature is either in German or Russian. It appears to be a prebiotic formulation intended to stimulate the growth of Lactobacillus and Bifidus bacteria.On the pro side, it recieved a 2003 award from an eastern European pharmaceutical marketing group for its popularity.On the con side, it did not do well in a study from 1998 but the full study is not available so the info seems a bit sketchy. Hylak Forte Sketchy Study


----------

